# kvm and suspend???

## Jogie214

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this post, but since kvm is a kernel module.....

I've got the following problem according to the kvm-wiki it should be possible to suspend the host with a running VM, but I can't get it to work, after the resume the kvm window is only black, and I can't kill kvm, the only way to shut it down is to reboot the host   :Sad: .

Is there any trick?

Has anyone been able to do this?

Greetings and thanks in advance

Sebastian

P.S.: I'm using the ebuilds provided in bugzilla.

----------

## Jogie214

Hi,

I think I isolated the problem on the kvm-amd module, on the core2duo I can suspend the host with no problem and the guest is perfect functional.

On the Athlon64 the kvm problem persist, I recompiled everything related to kvm, still no go.

Here is the dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Restarting tasks ... <1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000008 RIP: 
> 
>  [<ffffffff889e9af0>] :kvm_amd:init_module+0x9bcaf0/0x9bcc40
> ...

 

Any idea?

----------

## RoundsToZero

Sorry I can't help other than to say if you plan on taking this to LKML or kvm-wiki, you'd better be able to reproduce it without the nvidia module loaded.  You generally won't get too much help if you have a problem like this while running a tainted kernel.  Easiest thing to do is switch temporarily to the nv driver in xorg.conf and make sure the nvidia module doesn't get loaded when you boot.

Odds are the problem will still happen, but you will get better support this way.  And on the off chance that you can't reproduce it, you can go bug nVidia instead of the kernel developers.

You can check the taint status by running cat /proc/sys/kernel/tainted.  It should say 0.

----------

## Jogie214

Hello.

Thank you for your reply. I allready checked, the problem persist with the nv driver.

I will post the problem on the LKML list, if I find a fix to the problem, I will post it in this thread.

Sebastian

----------

## twstd3bc

 *Jogie214 wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I allready checked, the problem persist with the nv driver.
> 
> I will post the problem on the LKML list, if I find a fix to the problem, I will post it in this thread.
> ...

 

Did you post this to LKML yet?  If so, can you give a link to the thread?

----------

## Jogie214

Sorry, for the late reply (mea culpa mea maxima culpa).

No, I didn't post on the LKML, I wasn't able to suspend without the nvidia driver (  :Question:  , I guess, I'm the only guy with this problem...  :Very Happy:  ). 

But I found a solution, I'm able to suspend with kvm-60 (form the sajinet overlay).

I try to find out which part of the code changed and is responsible for this behaviour.

Greetings

 seb

----------

## twstd3bc

 *Jogie214 wrote:*   

> Sorry, for the late reply (mea culpa mea maxima culpa).
> 
> No, I didn't post on the LKML, I wasn't able to suspend without the nvidia driver ( :?: , I guess, I'm the only guy with this problem... :D ). 
> 
> But I found a solution, I'm able to suspend with kvm-60 (form the sajinet overlay).
> ...

 

Thanks!  I'll give kvm-60 a try.

----------

## twstd3bc

With KVM-70, I'm able to suspend and resume with a virtual machine running, but the VM hangs when I resume.  Also, just like before, I can't start another virtual machine after resuming.  However, it is possible to kill the process now, which is a big improvement.

----------

## Jogie214

Hi,

it's been a long time, since I last checked this subject, but for anyone with the same problem, I just wanted you to know, that I'm able to suspend and resume without any problems using kvm-73 on a gentoo-2.6.25-r6 kernel.

Hope this helps.

Greetings

              Seb

----------

